# Isopod Questions



## Carolina_wolfie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello, everyone.

I have questions regarding isopods (aka: pill bugs, sow bugs, wood lice, etc...):

1. Is it okay to have more than one species of isopods living together in a community tank?

2. Next to sea slaters, what is the LARGEST species of terrestrial isopod (Pill millipedes DON'T count!)?  Would it be Armadillidium vulgare (pill bug)? 

Please let me know.  Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## David_F (Nov 5, 2007)

Carolina_wolfie said:


> 1. Is it okay to have more than one species of isopods living together in a community tank?


I kept A. vulgare and a species of sow bug together (along with a few N. americanus millipedes) and never had any problems.  They made lots of babies so I figure it was okay.



> 2. Next to sea slaters, what is the LARGEST species of terrestrial isopod (Pill millipedes DON'T count!)?  Would it be Armadillidium vulgare (pill bug)?


Don't know for sure but I think I read that A. vulgare are the largest terrestrial isopods.  Been a while since I read anything about them though.  I could be remembering it all wrong.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Nov 5, 2007)

How big do A. vulgare actually get?  We have some around here that look like that, but I don't know what the species is exactly.  I wish that they could get as big on land as the Bathynomus spp, but I think that would be too big still


----------



## Carolina_wolfie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys.   

So, judging from the first comment, I assume that it is okay to mix multiple species of isopods in one tank then.  Correct?


----------



## Mat (Nov 7, 2007)

Sea Slaters of the genus _Ligia_ are much larger than _Armadillidium vulgare_, they are found in the splash zones of rocky shores

See racerocks.com/racerock/eco/taxalab/palwashak.htm

Matt


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 7, 2007)

Carolina_wolfie said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 1. Is it okay to have more than one species of isopods living together in a community tank?
> 
> 2. Next to sea slaters, what is the LARGEST species of terrestrial isopod (Pill millipedes DON'T count!)?  Would it be Armadillidium vulgare (pill bug)?


1. As long as they are not crowded they'll be fine but it's hard to tell little ones apart for separation.

2. The biggest terrestrial isopods I've seen (not marine or seashore) are the giant canyon isopods from S CA. Wild adults are 20mm+ plus. Some people claim their common species get nearly that big but it is a complete fabrication.  The giant canyon isopods breed very easily in captivity but don't appear to reach full size for three years or so. Like all isopods they can breed years before reaching full size potential.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie (Nov 7, 2007)

I sincerely appreciate your reply to my questions.  

Do you know which species the "giant canyon isopods" are?  Also, I am highly interested in obtaining some!  Would you happen to know who sells them?



Elytra and Antenna said:


> 2. The biggest terrestrial isopods I've seen (not marine or seashore) are the giant canyon isopods from S CA. Wild adults are 20mm+ plus. Some people claim their common species get nearly that big but it is a complete fabrication.  The giant canyon isopods breed very easily in captivity but don't appear to reach full size for three years or so. Like all isopods they can breed years before reaching full size potential.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you know if these are easy to keep in captivity?



Mat said:


> Sea Slaters of the genus _Ligia_ are much larger than _Armadillidium vulgare_, they are found in the splash zones of rocky shores
> 
> See racerocks.com/racerock/eco/taxalab/palwashak.htm
> 
> Matt


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 7, 2007)

Carolina_wolfie said:


> Do you know which species the "giant canyon isopods" are?  Also, I am highly interested in obtaining some!  Would you happen to know who sells them?


if you live in San Diego, then you can just go to the canyon and catch some. 
isn't that right Orin? hehe


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 7, 2007)

If you can't get Kyuzo to catch you some you can get young ones from Bugsincyberspace


----------



## Carolina_wolfie (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!   

Yeah, I will try asking Kyuzo first.

By the way, do you know which species this is?



Elytra and Antenna said:


> If you can't get Kyuzo to catch you some you can get young ones from Bugsincyberspace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carolina_wolfie (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, since you live in San Diego (and I obviously don't), would you mind catching some "giant canyon isopods" for me?  I want lots of jumbo adults.  If not, then I will go ahead and get the young ones from Bugsincyberspace.  Please let me know.  Thanks!



KyuZo said:


> if you live in San Diego, then you can just go to the canyon and catch some.
> isn't that right Orin? hehe


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 8, 2007)

Identifying isopods is extremely difficult and any you see with names are probably just guesses.


----------

